# Mail et serveur d'envoi SMTP



## kayak (5 Novembre 2015)

Je n'arrive plus à envoyer de message avec Mail. J'ai droit au message d'erreur suivant :
"L'opération n'a pas pu s'achever (MCMailErrorDomain erreur 1045).
J'ai un MacBookPro avec El Capitain 10.11.1
J'ai du effectuer un changement de la carte mère suite à une panne de ma carte vidéo. Changement effectué gracieusement et rapidement par Apple.
Depuis j'ai droit à ce message d'erreur même après avoir changer mon mot de passe, supprimer mon compte orange dans le préférence et l'avoir recréé.
Par contre je reçois bien tous mes mails.
Merci pour vos avis et suggestion.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Novembre 2015)

Salut

As-tu essayé dans Mail/Préférences/Comptes/Données du compte/Serveur d'envoi/Modifier et là supprimer puis recréer le smtp concerné. 

@+


----------



## kayak (5 Novembre 2015)

Oui, c'est ce que je précisais en indiquant que j'avais supprimé et recréé mon compte.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Novembre 2015)

As-tu tenté de modifier le paramétrage smtp?
Chez orange :
port 465
Pas d'authentification
sécurité SSL/TLS

Selon ton FAI faut adapter.


----------



## kayak (5 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> As-tu tenté de modifier le paramétrage smtp?
> Chez orange :
> port 465
> Pas d'authentification
> ...



Merci,
J'ai trouvé la solution en fait; j'avais un problème ponctuelle avec orange que je ne savais pas, ce qui m'a amené à changer ma configuration sur le mac. J'ai mal configuré en oubliant de changer le mot de passe dans une fenêtre.
Pour résumer, un concours de circonstances (Changement de carte mère, bug chez orange, ...) m'a mis dans le bazar, pour rester polie.
Il m'a fallu une matinée pour résoudre le problème.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Novembre 2015)

Tout est bien qui fini bien.


----------

